# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  serbian pan-pals

## vizaly

Hello, My name is Vitaly not Vizaly .. one letter was mixed up : ) So.. I 'm 26 years old  I'm russian and I'd like to have a correspondence with any serbian people about whatever you wish . In principle I'd like to study serbian language.. Pls send me email or just leave the message here. Thx.Spasibo.Hvala.

----------


## Бармалей

I hereby petition MasterAdmin to correct his name for him!  ::  Welcome ViTAly!

----------


## MasterAdmin

I think he subconsiously wanted the name to come out that way. That most likely means something for him  ::   ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

hello all of you  ::  
Kako ste?

----------


## Оля

> Kako ste?

 Mmm... Dobre..?   ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

Hello you  ::  or... zdrastvuj  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by SerbianGirl  Kako ste?   Mmm... Dobre..?

 Mmm... Ste dobro..? 
Вспомнился такой анекдот - спроси зануду "как дела?" так он и начнет рассказывать. 
ZDRAVO!

----------


## Wowik

> Hello you  or... zdravstvuj

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by SerbianGirl  Kako ste?   Mmm... Dobre..?     Mmm... Ste dobro..? 
> Вспомнился такой анекдот - спроси зануду "как дела?" так он и начнет рассказывать. 
> ZDRAVO!

 Я просто пыталась угадать, как по-сербски будет "хорошо".

----------


## SerbianGirl

horosho is dobro! 
(sorry i dont know how to type in russian)

----------


## Оля

> horosho is dobro!

 Ah, thank you.

----------


## Wowik

> horosho is dobro!

 Значит я угадал:  

> Mmm... Ste dobro..?

----------


## SerbianGirl

You guessed it Wowik  ::   
that letter R that you write but in opposite direction,is that spelled like JA? Is it like since my name is Maya or Maja in serbian,in russian I would write it like MAR (R turned to the oposite side) 
huh this is comlicated  ::

----------


## Оля

> that letter R that you write but in opposite direction,is that spelled like JA?

 Yes, that's right.

----------


## SerbianGirl

and btw Olja,your english is not awful  ::

----------


## Оля

> and btw Olja,your english is not awful

 But then my Serbian is!   ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

haha   ::   I think Im not much better with Russian either  ::

----------


## Оля

I know only one sentence in Serbian: _To je moj otac._ 
That's all   ::

----------


## SerbianGirl

Olja je lepo ime! = Olja is a beautiful name! 
now you know two sentences  ::

----------


## basurero

By the way, what exactly do you do with a "pan-pal"?   ::

----------


## MilanSrb

> Hello, My name is Vitaly not Vizaly .. one letter was mixed up : ) So.. I 'm 26 years old  I'm russian and I'd like to have a correspondence with any serbian people about whatever you wish . In principle I'd like to study serbian language.. Pls send me email or just leave the message here. Thx.Spasibo.Hvala.

 Vitaly, i would like to help you wuth informations and what you need..Regards from Belgrade!

----------


## Adrmmelehh

Takodze ucim srpski, ali imam greski u uceniji. Ako ko zeli mi pomoci, prepisite mi  u PM

----------


## TinaBG

> I know only one sentence in Serbian: _To je moj otac._ 
> That's all

 In Sebian language we have 2 "letters": cirillic & latin. So these words you can say also:
"То је мој отац" (cyrillic) or on Russian ( let's try  :Confused:  ): 
 "Ета мой отец."  ::

----------


## TinaBG

> Takodze ucim srpski, ali imam greski u uceniji. Ako ko zeli mi pomoci, prepisite mi  u PM

                         Which are these mistakes?
                          (translation) *LATIN:*      Koje su to greške ? *CYRILLIC* : Које су то грешке ?

----------


## TinaBG

> Takodze ucim srpski, ali imam greski u uceniji. Ako ko zeli mi pomoci, prepisite mi  u PM

 Let's try to correct these words ok?  ::  *LATIN:* _Tako__dj__e_ _ucim srpski, ali i gresim._ (you don't need a words "u učenju" - that's letter " Č " can't be written on english, and you pronuncing as "CH" like: wiCH, watCH, teaCH...etc, ok  ::  , so to continue). _Ako neko želi da mi pomogne, neka mi piše preko PP_ ( privatnih poruka )  *CYRILLIC:* _Такође учим српски, али и грешим. Ако неко жели да ми помогне, нека ми пише преко ПП._

----------


## TinaBG

> Hello, My name is Vitaly not Vizaly .. one letter was mixed up : ) So.. I 'm 26 years old  I'm russian and I'd like to have a correspondence with any serbian people about whatever you wish . In principle I'd like to study serbian language.. Pls send me email or just leave the message here. Thx.Spasibo.Hvala.

 I become boring, it seems....  ::  but I just wanna help. So let's translate this your post  ::   *CYRILLIC:* _Здраво, зовем се Виталиј а не Визалиј..једно слово је грешка 
              Дакле..Имам 26 година, Рус сам и волео бих да се дописујем са Србима о 
              чему год желите. У принципу волео бих да учим српски језик..Молим вас 
              пошаљите ми мејл или само оставите поруку овде. Хвала._  *LATIN:*_ Zdravo, zovem se Vitalij a ne Vizalij..jedno slovo je greška  Dakle..Imam 
                  26 godina, Rus sam i voleo bih da se dopisujem sa Srbima o čemu god 
                 želite. U principu voleo bih da učim srpski jezik..Molim vas pošaljite mi mejl 
                 ili samo ostavite poruku ovde. Hvala._

----------


## miki

It is old thread but if you (or someone else) still look for penpals for learning Serbian, you have my Skype adress in profile. Buzz me any time.

----------


## Ina

> Let's try to correct these words ok?  *LATIN:* _Tako__dj__e_ _ucim srpski, ali i gresim._  
> Tako*đ*e učim srpski, ali i grešim. "Dj" is incorrect.  
> (you don't need* _* words "u učenju" - that's letter " Č " can't be written *in* english, and you *pronounce it* as "CH" like: wiCH, watCH, teaCH...etc, ok  , so to continue). _Ako neko želi da mi pomogne, neka mi piše preko PP_ ( privatnih poruka )  *CYRILLIC:* _Такође учим српски, али и грешим. Ако неко жели да ми помогне, нека ми пише преко ПП._

 Mala ispravka  ::

----------

